# Hi all couple of tries at figures



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all the first is a windy day the second is a nude.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm liking your perspective


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Certainly a unique angle for the nude, kind of a "HELLO!" factor! :biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

They both certainly look nice.
I do think, however, that your figures could benefit from a few sessions where you just really focus on the essence of the pose, as opposed to adding in a lot of detail, like on the first one. Once quickly setting up a solid pose becomes second nature, you can always add in more features to make it come to life a little more.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Tbh I don't really like the first one, I do think there is something sexy about a larger lady which is why I did the second one, I know it's crap but I love all the curves.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't call your work crap. Leave destructive criticism to internet trolls. These are a good start. Now all you have to do is keep going.


----------

